
AWS Serverless Video Training - simgim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5_FHbdsjRc
======
simgim
Didn't realize "Serverless" was not only a concept but actually a tool by AWS.
I started watching these videos this weekend. Sam is a great teacher. Time for
some refactoring:)

